# Swedish: I am what I am



## Setwale_Charm

Can anybody help me with an idiomatic translation of the following: I am what/as I am. That is me....
similar to the German: Ich bin was ich Bin.

Tack så mycket.


----------



## Myha

I'm not Swedish, but I think it would be something like:

Jag är vad jag är.


----------



## Neutrino

Jag är vad/som jag är.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Mycket tack för hjälpen.


----------



## Hannouschka

If you mean "That's just me" you should go with "Jag är *som* jag är".


----------



## jonquiliser

Alternatively, _jag är den jag är._


----------



## Hannouschka

yeah. and they are both more idiomatic than "jag är vad jag är".


----------



## Banana24

Setwale_Charm said:


> Mycket tack för hjälpen.


 
'Tack så mycket för hjälpen', not the other way around


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Banana24 said:


> 'Tack så mycket för hjälpen', not the other way around


 
Yeah, I guess I confused thius with the Norwegian: Mange takk


----------



## Banana24

I thought it might have been with the english, 'Many thanks'


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I tend to confuse Scandinavian languages a lot between Sw, No and Da, especially the latter two, much less so with Icelandic


----------



## Banana24

I don't speak and Norweigen or Danish, but i understand they are quite similar with swedish..


----------



## Setwale_Charm

They are primarily too similar one to the other and that causes real trouble to people who are not too good at or lack real-life communication with either or both.


----------



## jonquiliser

Banana24 said:


> 'Tack så mycket för hjälpen', not the other way around



_Stort tack _would be fine, though


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Setwale_Charm said:


> They are primarily too similar one to the other and that causes real trouble to people who are not too good at or lack real-life communication with either or both.


 
As a Swede, I can only sympathise and agree that Danish and Norwegian text are almost indistinguishable. Here's a tip: the weird spelling of the suffix '-tion' as in 'stasjon, nasjon' is Norwegian...

/Wilma


----------



## jonquiliser

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Here's a tip: the weird spelling of the suffix '-tion' as in 'stasjon, nasjon' is Norwegian...



Thinking about it, though, for many Swedish speakers "-sjon" would be more phonetical and thus less strange... 

And welcome to the forum, Wilma


----------



## Lugubert

Sounds conspicuously close to Ex 3:14, KJV "I AM THAT I AM", REB "I AM that I am", in 1917 as well as in B2k, "Jag är den jag är".


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

jonquiliser said:


> Thinking about it, though, for many Swedish speakers "-sjon" would be more phonetical and thus less strange...
> 
> And welcome to the forum, Wilma


Thank you for that welcome message. Some Swedes might argue that  spelling it "-schon" would be equally phonetical. But it makes more sense from a semantic point of view to keep the -tion spelling in words imported from Latin/French/English, so I am glad we never had that spelling reform in Swedish! 

/Wilma


----------

